# Motorized control surface for Cubase 11 windows - to control cc?



## ZeroZero (Nov 29, 2020)

Hi Folks, today I am hunting a motorized control surface to control CC primarily, but maybe as a bonus control other aspects of Cubase 11, but that's not so important. I want to control (mostly Kotakt) instrument expression in my DAW - CC7 and C11. I need at least two faders.

Narrowing it down to the current the Presonus FaderPort 8 and the old Behringer BCF2000 (second hand). Quite a price difference between the two. 

Is there anything that this forum would say about these choices? Does the Presonus, being more modern have better features? Are there any known issues?

thank you all

Z


----------



## colony nofi (Nov 29, 2020)

Midi CC are not designed to be used on motorized controllers. 
There are some work arounds - but the general protocol is not designed to use motorised faders, and any solution I have seen and tried has been clunky or uses workflows I don't love. So I just use 4 of my S1 faders as non motorized for CC's and 4 for audio faders (motorized)









Motorized faders moving with CC


Hi, I own a BCF2000 which I have set up in order to send CC 1,21,7 and 11 thru its faders. This works in Kontakt (specifically Spitfire libraries) as a standalone and in Cubase 9.5 (notice that I didn’t set up a Generic Remote in Cubase in order to get it working). I would like for the...




www.steinberg.net












Mechanical Faders Not Moving With Midi CC


Hi Everyone, I’m having an issue with my Icon Platform M+ and Cubase 9.5 Pro. It seems that the mechanical faders do not follow the midi CC data that is recorded in the Instrument track midi event. So how I have it setup now is that Faders 6-8 controll the Modulation (CC1), the Expression...




www.steinberg.net









Motorised Faders For Midi CC - Why No Options?


I have seen this thread but did not want to wreck it: http://vi-control.net/community/threads/faderctrl-universal-midi-controller.58734/ Looks a very nice unit, but to me $250 for non motorised faders seems a lot (but I do get its due to low build numbers). Now take a product like this...




vi-control.net


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 29, 2020)

Oh. After reading posts here, I took the leap and bought one. Its in the post.


----------



## colony nofi (Nov 30, 2020)

What did you end up buying?
The work around for cubase involves using midi tracks (not instrument tracks) and then using automation lanes for midi CC. 
From memory you need to setup either a generic controller or quick controls (or both) - but its been a while since I messed with it (a good couple of years).

But bare in mind - the problem isn't with cubase, nor logic, nor protools. The protocol itself isn't really designed for motors chasing the CC. Any implementation is a workaround.


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 30, 2020)

Behringer BCF2000! No way am I using MiDI tracks.Template already built. 

Ah well so many MIDI controllers have hit the departure lounge in my studio, if it does not work I shall sell it on.


----------



## holywilly (Nov 30, 2020)

I recommend Nakedboard MC-8, it’s not motorized but it feel like it, and the fader length is perfect for MIDI CC, 10mm faders are way too long for MIDI for me.


----------



## Dennidorf (Apr 25, 2021)

I have both the Icon platform x+ for CC controlling (cc1, cc11,c cc21 ect.) and the Softube Console 1 fader for DAW controlling (Cubase 10.5).
The Icon platform x+ is not working as I hoped. The motorised faders are reacting to the automation lanes; however, I experience a lot of bugs, fader jumps, or freezes. 

When I use the Softube Console 1 fader for cc controlling, everything works perfect! But for me it is too expensive to use the Softube Console 1 solely for cc controlling. I hope that the cheaper solutions such as Behringer or Icon will provide us with good working hardware in the future.


----------



## FalcoreM (Jun 22, 2021)

@Dennidorf Hi, I'm thinking of getting Softube Fader 1 for mixing in Cubase 11. When you're adjusting the Pre gain, and HPF/LPF is the controller adjusting these functions in the Softube plugin? or the Cubase track?


----------

